# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > UP 3D Printers Forum >  Website for UP?

## TeddyYan

Does anyone know their website?  I'd like to check out what they have to offer.

----------


## 3dman

Here you go:  http://www.up3dusa.com/

----------

